# DEC 25, 1923 COKE BOTTLES



## ob815 (Nov 29, 2011)

I HAVE A FEW OF THESE BOTTLES WITH THE DEC. 25TH 1923 DATE, BUT THEY LOOK BRAND NEW DID COKE REPRODUCE THESE AT A LATER DATE AFTER THE ORIGINALS, ALSO IS THERE A WEB SITE FOR COKE THAT YOU CAN GET PRICES FOR OLD BOTTLES AND OTHER MERCHANDISE? THANKS FOR THE HELP.


----------



## Ratzilla (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, Coke reissued Christmas cokes back in the 80's or 90's, they sold them around Christmas as a seasonal release.  Very close in appearence to the originals, but you can tell the difference pretty easily if you've seen both side by side. Lettering of the town names on the base tends to be larger on the originals, but there are other small differences as well, but don't recall what they are at the moment.


----------



## Dean (Nov 29, 2011)

Not only do they have a different color of green but they have a curved line connecting the city name to the state on both sides on base.

 Dean Marvel


----------



## DKF (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a 1937 Christmas Bottle from Newburyport, MA that I've been discussing in the post-1900 forum and I have been told that the date code on it is not what one would expect from a pre-1940 bottle.  This bottle is indisputably vintage as shown by the base.  Is that date code really unusual?  Here it is:


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 30, 2011)

ob815 ~

                                    The following link is to a good website regarding ...

                                           ~ Coca Cola Commemorative Bottles ~ 

 I can't vouch for all of the values stated, some seem quite high, but it's still a good site to  determine the numerous reproduction and commemorative bottles issued over the years. Regarding other Coca Cola collectibles, which also includes pictures and author's estimated values of about 200 different bottles, I recommend Allan Petretti's 645 page book.

 Link:  http://www.angelfire.com/pop2/collectorscorner/PriceList.html

 SPBOB

 [ Allan Petretti Book ~ 12th Edition ~ 2008 ~ $49.99 ]


----------

